# A Callow Youth



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes I am the dork standing in front of my Modded Cooper S 31 years ago.Ported, cammed, full fiberglass tilt nose(made work much easier).I believe this is the summer before I drove it the 660 mi. down to college in Virginia.They didn't have any idea what to make of it in Salem.I sure as hell would blow by them on Skyline Drive though!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Bet it seems like it was yesterday, doesn't it?

What became of the car?

Alex


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Bet it seems like it was yesterday, doesn't it?
> 
> What became of the car?
> 
> Alex


I sold it at the end of the next summer to combine with lifeguard earnings to get a utility tan 69 2002ti.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

You are my hero!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------

